# Low temps/enviro effect on bbt? (x-post)



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, so I'm a temping newbie. I'm temping vaginally. I'm temping first thing a.m. after at least 3-4 hours of good sleep. I'm making sure the therm is positioned as far in as I can get it without it hurting and making sure my legs are clamped down tight.

My temps are LOW. Like, 96s. Is this something I should worry about? (chart's here: http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c383d) My oral temps are also low, even lower, in fact.

I thought at first I had a defective thermometer, but during the day, my temps are 98-99s.

tcoyf/google says maybe thyroid prob (don't have, recently tested) or pcos (don't have any reason to believe I have- no s/s, don't fit the profile at all) Should I worry about PCOS?? I DO have endo, but I can't really find anything on that related to low temps.

Could it have anything to do with bf'ing?

Could it be r/t environment? My DH likes to joke that I would sleep in a freezer if I could. I keep myself very cool at night- no blankies and fan on me in the dead of winter. How much does that effect a vag temp?

Anyway, from what I can see by chart searching, some women just have low temps, but I'm wondering if anyone here can provide some insight or experience.
Do you have low temps? Any reason? If you do, are they low pre-O, post-O or both? (I'm actually trying to figure out if I'm O'ing yet, but that's another thread...)

Will that effect my chances at ttc?? (ie.. should I let my mw know now rather than later?)

TIA.
(x-posted, hoping for lots of charting-gurus to help me out here)


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

My temps are always low too, in the AM and during the day, they never reach what is considered a normal temp. During the winter I also bring heated bean bag things to bed with me. I am always colder than family/friends and it has been this way for as long as I remember. I keep a jacket with me at all times, even during the summer. I hate being cold








Even my spikes don't reach a normal temp. I am extremely healthy blood work says, thyroid, cholesterol, blood pressure, not anemic, and all that stuff. I started a thread on it due to my concern, and it ended up in that thread it doesn't effect fertility, no cause to worry about.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

What time do you temp? It could just be that you wake up early.

If I wake up freezing cold with no blankets, interestingly, my temp is higher than usual instead of lower.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I should have added my experience with iodine. I fell into the below 97 degree (pre O) range for years. I had PCOS, long cycles and anovulation but did eventually conceive; had a chemical pg and then had a healthy pregnancy. I had my thyroid tested a couple times and was told it was fine. Finally last year I looked at the test results myself and saw that I was actually borderline hypothyroid. I started taking iodine (Iodoral) and my temp normalized very quickly. I run high 97's pre O now and my cycles are much better.


----------



## Tumble Bumbles (Oct 15, 2009)

Edited.


----------



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks mamas for all your insights.

I'm temping @ 8am, so not super early... that said, I bed-share with my DD who is restless (okay, actually, I shouldn't blame her- she's just a wiggly sleeper so I'm the restless one







) and up and down until about 3 or 4 am, so I'm only getting about 4 hours of deepish sleep. I noticed on days when I get more, my temp is higher...

MoonStarFalling- thx for the heads up about the iodine. Ima see if I can get my eyes on my actual test results now.

Tumble Bumbles- thanks for sharing your experience. You're right that it just might take some time to figure out what my "normal" is.

Now that I've been charting a few more weeks, my temps are getting a tiny bit higher...I've still barely seen 97 degrees once or twice, and I'm hoping that's d/t O'ing







, but I'm wondering if perhaps I wasn't *a-hem* putting the therm in far enough?


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

I am NOT a charting guru (pretty new to doing it in a sustained way), but my limited knowledge has always suggested that your temps matter less than their pattern. As long as you are having a sustained thermal shift, some women have lower pre-O temps than others. Yes, 97.x is more typical for the pre-O, and high 97s or 98s are more typical for post-O, but I can't see what would be intrinsically problematic about having your temps a degree lower, as long as they are moving like they should.


----------

